# Rebreather Diving: Q&A



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been diving a rebreather for a little over a year and have logged about 200 dives on it (Pensacola area). My dive buddies have asked plenty of questions. Sadly, there is a lot of misinformation about rebreathers floating around.

I would be happy to share my experiences, if you would like to post your questions.

Some info on my dives:

I'm still alive :thumbsup:
Max depths ranged between 60 and 220 feet (about a dozen were over 200')
Water temps between 56 and 90 degrees.
Durations between 30 and 90 minutes per dive.
I dive trimix 80% of the time.
I have used my rebreather on sightseeing dives, recovery missions, and spearfishing trips (in Federal waters).
The gear is an Inspiration rebreather (new last year).
I may never dive with open circuit gear again.
Bryan


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bryan, I thought you were in Vegas!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Vegas*



Evensplit said:


> Hey Bryan, I thought you were in Vegas!


Hey Jim. Yep I'm in Vegas at DEMA. Elvis will be marrying us Wednesday night at 7 PM. I have my blue suede shoes and everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be there Wed about noon.


----------

